# Best grinder (small footprint)



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I've almost decided on what set up to buy later this year, but now i need to choose the most important part of my set up... The grinder!

Space is a concern as I'm invading someone elses kitchen to store my beloved set up.

The machine I've settled on is a Rocket Appartmento. This was chosen for it's cosmetic appeal and small footprint.

My grinder must share the same trait. Ideally I want :

- small footprint

- grind directly into portafilter

- low retention (don't want to waste coffee)

- reliable and easy to maintain

Budget is going to be up to around 900 pounds, but i would be over the moon to get a grinder which meets my needs for less.

Rough guide to my max size requirements

Width 26cm

Depth 20cm (could probably go deeper, Appartmento is 42cm deep)

Height not big issue but option of small hopper nice

My set up is going to be annoying as the grinder is going to be on the left.

So far my grinder of choice is a Eureka 75e. It seems depth is a big issue with grinders.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ceado e37s for a little bit more. Big burrs, lots of great owner experiences on here - can source from BB for confidence


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Ben,

The footprint for the 75e is about 26cm front to back (without tray) by 22.5 cm wide.

You can happily grind directly into portafilter. I use the shallow OE pf funnel and there is absolutely zero mess.

The OE funnel makes it awkward to push the actuator with the pf so I have chosen to remove the pf holder. I hold the pf under chute,with my right hand and move it around to distribute grounds evenly. I push the actuator with my left thumb.

The machine is relatively low rpm yet grinds 18g in 4 to 5 seconds.

Very good grind quality. No static issues. No clumping issues. Excellent repeatability on timed output.

I have measured retention and my finding was that static internal retention builds up to about 3g and non-static in the grind path amounts to 2g

Easy to adjust. So simple to remove top burr assembly in order to clean and it does not disturb the grind setting.

I set the single to 1 second and use 2 x for a morning purge and 1 x for subsequent purges of stales. Also can use for top up f needed.

I can only compare to my previous serious grinder which was a Mazzer Mini A. The Mazzer served me very well for a couple of years but the 75e is far better both in the cup and ease of use.

I cannot say that there is not an equivalent or better grinder out there for the money but my experience would have me believe that a 75e would serve you well.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! Glad to hear the grinder i showed interest in is good.

How do it find your londinium r? I've taken an interest in lever machines recently, sadly they all seem to be far too deep for me.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Benjijames28 said:


> How do it find your londinium r?


It just glance about 2ft to it's right and there it is !


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> It just glance about 2ft to it's right and there it is !


Ok lol,. What are your thoughts, experiences, and opinion of your coffee machine?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm loving the L-R, it has the capability to produce superb espresso.

IMHO it looks the business, it's easy to use and easy to maintain.

The rotary pump is quieter than the vibe pump of the old L1 and provides pre-infusion pressure of up to 3 bar which is of benefit when extracting from lighter roasts. PI is adjustable. However to do so, it is necessary to remove the top panel and then wield a small screwdriver. Group is so easy to keep clean and unlike an E61, does not require back-flushing.

I think that part of the enjoyment of making espresso the fact that it is almost ritualistic. For me the tactility of pulling the lever and after the 2 seconds of pumped PI , the silence of it all, just adds to the enjoyment.

Overall depth is 545mm so with clearance at rear you would be needing a 600mm deep worktop. Body is 330w x 320d x 350h

I posted HERE recently in response to siting an L-R near wall cupboards if it is of interest to you.

I believe you might be located in or around Sheffield? If so then you have the option to contact Lee @foundrycoffeeroasters.com to se L-R in the flesh.

I hope that helps.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> I'm loving the L-R, it has the capability to produce superb espresso.
> 
> IMHO it looks the business, it's easy to use and easy to maintain.
> 
> ...


Glad you're enjoying the R, you were our first customer and always a pleasure to help you out. On a side note, we'll be putting our ex-demo L1 up for sale on the forum in the next few days so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Funny enough i was at the foundry coffee shop in Sheffield city centre today. Had a lovely flat white and asked the man making my coffee... Possibly Lee? About grinders.

I love the idea of a lever machine but i think its just too big.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

L1(previous pumped model) is not that big at all in the flesh, the case itself as would be the case with the L-R is surprisingly compact. It's the "sticky up lever bit" that can cause issues with cupboards although you can unscrew the lever handle when not in use of place in the middle of 2 cupboard doors if not









Old name L1-P or new name L1 is a bit taller but still not as big as you might at first think (although not quite a third of the size of the LIII your coffee was made with at @foundrycoffeeroasters.com coffee shop







)

You can always find a good excuse to be able to gain kitchen space for a lever especially quiet ones...

John


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

A vario? They are very small machines


----------

